
Bank Tellers, with Access to Accounts, Pose a Rising Security Risk - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/02/nyregion/bank-tellers-with-access-to-accounts-pose-a-rising-security-risk.html?ref=business
======
ellius
This is a symptom of short-termism and poor risk management at banks. Controls
and costs have been stripped to bare minimums at several banks in an effort to
drive profitability. The end result is more fraud and financial crime
generally.

------
fallinghawks
This has been going on well before ATMs, but technology has definitely created
more means of fraudulently accessing accounts.

